
Hive is a 3 year free higher-education school for coding - velmu
https://www.hive.fi/en/
======
lsiunsuex
"Hive Helsinki is a new kind of coding school that preps you to launch your
future-proof career through collaborative, project-based learning."

No career is future-proof, least of all programming. As a developer, a week
shouldn't pass that you didn't learn something, or improve on something or
break something and learned how to fix it or etc...

